# ringneck dove keeps laying!



## Hiriki (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a bonded pair of ringneck doves, and the female just keeps laying eggs! I bought her fake eggs when I had a night when I thought she was eggbound (turned out to be a false alarm, but I was spooked enough to buy the eggs). She has a nesting bowl and I started her out with two wooden eggs. She laid another, so I gave her a third, and just today I found ANOTHER real egg in her bowl.

Is she just not convinced by the fake eggs? She loves to sit on them. Still, even if she has plenty of oyster shell to keep her strong, I don't want her wasting calcium on eggs I won't let her hatch!

Any advice?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

It might worth letting your pair follow through and raise a clutch of babies, to get it out of their system! Otherwise, they may keep laying until they "succeed".


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

be sure to control the hours of light she has, give her plenty of liquid calcium or calcium in powder mixed with seeds because she must be very calcium depleted and will have difficulty releasing the eggs.

also if she's bonded to you you might need to stop giving her attention, petting her, ignore her for a while. petting female doves stimulates them to keep laying eggs.


----------

